# Facelifted M Technic coupe



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Capitalist said:


> *Another interesting thing I noticed is that the 330ci was a 5-speed. Guess that means no 6-speed for the coupe. *


Uh-uh. My April-production 2004 330Ci most definitely will have a 6-speed manual - standard equipment.

BTW, I know you have the optional brushed aluminum trim in your 325i, which I have also ordered. Any second thoughts after living with it for a while?


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

GaryB said:


> *Uh-uh. My April-production 2004 330Ci most definitely will have a 6-speed manual - standard equipment.
> 
> BTW, I know you have the optional brushed aluminum trim in your 325i, which I have also ordered. Any second thoughts after living with it for a while? *


The window sticker said 5-speed.....I guess that could have been a mistake, you never know. Aluminum trim is 
great: looks awesome and no scratches or fingerprints to be found.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Capitalist said:


> *The window sticker said 5-speed.....I guess that could have been a mistake, you never know. Aluminum trim is
> great: looks awesome and no scratches or fingerprints to be found. *


Glad to hear you're still happy with the aluminum trim - I think it will make a unique, "sporty" combination with Natural Brown. :thumbup:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I'll be at the show tomorrow morning, I'll let you guys know about the 6-speed thing.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Mystikal said:


> *I'll be at the show tomorrow morning, I'll let you guys know about the 6-speed thing. *


Thanks, but regardless of how the show car is equipped, I have a copy of the official BMW Canada 2004 Product Planning Bulletin which clearly states that starting with March, 2003 production (which corresponds to MY 2004), all 330Ci Coupes and Cabriolets will be equipped with 6-speed manual transmissions, _standard_.

BTW, that same Bulletin which outlines all the planned changes for MY 2004 says nothing about the black chrome grille surrounds on _both_ show cars, the Coupe with the M Sport Package and the Mystic Blue Cab. without the package. In fact, it says


> Front chrome grille with chrome-plated kidney bars


 Maybe you could clarify this issue with the reps at the show.

Good luck!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Got it. 6-speed and black grill. :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Doesn't anyone else think the combo of black grill and silver headlights is : puke:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate, I'm still not sure whether this black grill is orderable or not. (I think, not :dunno: )


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *Doesn't anyone else think the combo of black grill and silver headlights is : puke: *


It's not my favorite, either. :thumbdwn: I'm almost positive that standard production will not have these grille surrounds, either in Canada or the U.S. They might be part of the Canadian M Sport package to match the black chrome side window surrounds ("High-Gloss Shadow Line"). Maybe Mystikal will get some answers. :dunno:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Doesn't anyone else think the combo of black grill and silver headlights is : puke:*


 I have to agree with you nate, that black grill is definately a :nono:


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

the photos of the 2004 coupe and convert at the LA auto show had chrome grills


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Wah said:


> *the photos of the 2004 coupe and convert at the LA auto show had chrome grills *


The coupe and convert @ LA did not have the M Technic package


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

RCK said:


> *The coupe and convert @ LA did not have the M Technic package *


Neither does the blue car in my 3rd picture. It's a regular non-sport convertible.


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

I looked in the pricelist for Germany and it didn´t say anything about black chrome kidneys included in the sport-package. So I think this may be something for the canadian market only. I hope


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Well, I'm back from the show and such. A few things:

All of the facelifted models are 6-speed and listed as so. There was no literature of a 5-speed 330 at all.

There was no more blacked-out grille. I thought maybe I just couldn't see it as well in person (as in the pics exaggerate) but that's not the case. Look at the picture.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

...And here's the Ci. Looks like the grille thing was even shorter of a production run than we expected. :rofl:


----------



## Mr Janne (Sep 29, 2002)

Very confused about the kidneys but I´m also very glad that they now are as they should be:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I have to agree with you nate, that black grill is definately a :nono: *


it's a chrome grill


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

they were never blacked out. it just looked that way:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *...And here's the Ci. Looks like the grille thing was even shorter of a production run than we expected. :rofl: *


Thank God it's gone..

That looks acceptable.

The titanium trim is still : puke:


----------

